# What Can I do?



## Lizzieluv (Mar 29, 2007)

I met my fiance about 5 years ago,though there was some kinda distance there and such we maintain close friendship only,after 2 years we lost contact and we met again about 18 months ago and then we decided to start a relationship,he took me to his village to meet his family last Xmas and New Year,they all showed great love to me especially his mum because of my prayer life.Then I told him I'm planning to leave the country again and he totally agree with me cos for him,he says it's good opportunity for him also to move out of the country.Along the line,I got to know about another lady that he is involved in and when I questioned him,he told me out of annoyance that he met me same way he met the lady.That really upset me.I went back to my place work which is about 10 hours drive from his own place of work.

I fixed my travelling date for March and I decided to at least spent a week or so with him before I leave the country,I got there a day before Valentine and on Valentine Day,I told him that we should dine in and I will prepare all we need to make the day memorable,after dinner we were watching TV and I picked his fone ,then going thru the pics,I saw the pics she took with the lady 2 weeks before Valentine,just as I wanna ask,he snatched the fone from me and got upset and I was like enough is enough,I'm not the type that like Violence and raising my voice on someone is not my favorite either,I went to bed that day and he called me that we should talk,he told me that he is no longer interested in the relationship with the other lady and moreover he does not like people going through his fone,then I told him that,I'm not ready to marry a man whom we cant answer each other's call,he apologize for that and we let it rest.

My travelling was schedule for Sunday and his younger sister came to my house for the weekend to help me pack and see me off and when we are packing,she begged me not to dissapoint his brother,that he loves me so much and I was forced to cough the issue of the other lady out,that it's really giving me second thought about the whole thing and the following day,she told me that I should not worry,cos the brother is not interested in her and even the family member doesn't like her,so I have nothing to worry about.

Before I planned to leave the country we agree to get marry June this year,but unfortunately I just got a job and I wont be able to get away from it until later in the year,I begged him to shift till Dec,though he was a bit relunctant about it earlier,he later agreed.

Now my worries are these;First of all,Distance has always been there,though we tried to keep the communication alive,but I do ask myself,how well do I know him,Secondly,if we are to marry by December,I can only get to see him a week or 2 to the wedding date we chosed,How do we plan?I'm really so confused,I dont know what to do.....Half a time I do asked myself if I'm really ready for this.......and if we said we should postponed,that wont break the distance barrier and he won't agree for postponement.What Can I do?c


----------



## Latriste (Apr 9, 2007)

If you asking yourself if you are ready for it, it is because you are not. Reconsiderd everything and give you more time before get marry.


----------

